# 2010 Time Capsule



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Please bump in five years.

kthnx


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

Probably best to request a lock too.


----------



## prowler (Jun 9, 2010)

Posting in the time capsule thread.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanna be on the thread when it becomes five years old


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Probably best to request a lock too.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm am now officially part of your time capsule.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 9, 2010)

contributing.


----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome t-shirt


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Probably best to request a lock too.


Locking threads is the only thing I miss.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all told you it was a bad idea.

You never listen to us "normals".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am also now part of this time capsule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_~HISTORY HAS BEEN CHANGED._



Spoiler: PC Specs
















cyain5years


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 9, 2010)

Me to what a stupid idea =D


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

In 5 years, I want the cat boy to be remembered


----------



## Jolan (Jun 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> In 5 years, I want the cat boy to be dismembered.


fix'd


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 9, 2010)

YAAY POSTING IN A TIME CAPSULE THREAD!!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

That is the scariest fucking clown ive ever seen. Whoever reads this is five years is gonna flip.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 10, 2010)

'puts pogs, snap bracelets, a tape of Onyx's "Bacdafucup", and a TMNT VHS in the capsule'

'marks it "open when nintendo doesn't suck anymore"'


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

Here goes,
My computer has a 40gb hardrive 512mb ram and 4 USB (1.0) ports

Lets hope it improves in 5 years


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 10, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Here goes,
> My computer has a 40gb hardrive 512mb ram and 4 USB (1.0) ports
> 
> Lets hope it improves in 5 years


Wow, that's bad, even for today.


Here I am, still on a laptop... Gateway.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 11, 2010)

I contributed, and no one even knows me. HERES TO THE FUTURE


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 11, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I am also now part of this time capsule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's all gonna be outdated in 5 years


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> In 5 years, I want the cat boy to be remembered


As a girl?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> it's all gonna be outdated in 5 years


Vista was outdated in 5 minutes.



Spoiler



The 5 minutes after Windows 98 was released.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, as the cat boy, that picture doesn't even come close to looking like a girl


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Vista was outdated in 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, windows 98 is 14 times better than Windows 7, so since 7 is (supposed to be) better than Vista, that should be correct


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> that picture doesn't even come close to looking like a girl


Ohho. It does.
It's a trap.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what about the sandvich?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a trap!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Blazikun (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Defiance (Jun 12, 2010)

I will also be part of this time capsule, as I would like to see if I am still part of this forum 5 years from now..



Spoiler



..But what's the point when the world's going to end in 2012?


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 12, 2010)

May the creep be remebered for the stupid ways it was used in


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Also, an archive of my favorite smileys:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For once I agree with the Cat Boy. Bear in mind I've been on the end of one of his "traps" before (I'm still 90% sure that was a catgirl in disguise)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Admiral Ackbar is very welcome here, as he lived a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a boy


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 13, 2010)

Seriously whats with the world is gonnna end in 2012? its just a movie. There is no way people can predict the future.................... ONLY I CAN!(In 5 years somebody is gonna revive this thread)


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

The Mayans the Egyptians the Greeks the Babylonians shall I go on?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> The Mayans the Egyptians the Greeks the Babylonians shall I go on?



Please, do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I are teh part of zis time capsule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope moi English will be betterest then nowz.

Wait... My English isn't bad


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> The Mayans the Egyptians the Greeks the Babylonians shall I go on?



Don't forget the crazies, you can't forget the crazies.

I'll contribute a post, let's see where this thread is in 5 years and where I am! *daydreams about being a superhero in five years*

Let's see how worn out my twin babies and Dissidea drawing(Yes, I drew it terribly, I know >_


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm part of the capsule, too! again! i want to see how the temp is in 5 years time. it's best to request a thread lock...

ps. the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -creep was legendary. in 5 years time it will be gone.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 14, 2010)

For future reference


----------



## Jolan (Jun 14, 2010)

That Dissidia pic was good, you should make one for the villains too.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

for future reference too.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 15, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> That Dissidia pic was good, you should make one for the villains too.




Heh, thank you, but I'm already making a full detail drawing of Ezio (Assassin's Creed II) Then I'm posting it into the time capsule thread! Lol


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 15, 2010)

For future reference too!!!








			
				pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> for future reference too.



IP.Boars Pro SKIN!!!


----------



## mameks (Jun 15, 2010)

me dominating EoF:


Spoiler


----------



## Defiance (Jun 16, 2010)

I suppose one last post before this thread gets locked up won't be so bad, so here is what my profile looks like as of today:



Spoiler











By the way, I don't have a signature right now.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2010)

test done in 5 years


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 17, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> 'puts pogs, snap bracelets, a tape of Onyx's "Bacdafucup", and a TMNT VHS in the capsule'
> 
> 'marks it "open when nintendo doesn't suck anymore"'



"opens up time capsule"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, last chance to add your two cents to the time capsule! 
If you have any interest in adding something here, now is the time to do it.

I intend to seal this thread and bury it away in about an hour and a half.


----------



## iFish (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## BoxShot (Jun 18, 2010)

"Here lies BoxShot's hopes and dreams." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



His room too.


----------



## Tux' (Jun 18, 2010)

This day I got my confirmation on a reviewing deal, let's see where I go in 5 years


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 18, 2010)

Me:


Spoiler: Epic spoiler



















Other GBAtemp foolishness:


Spoiler: Epic spoiler





AshuraZro:





mthrnite's epic beard





...nice!





mucus acting all posh!





Spoiler









VVoltz and I at Video Games Live





Spoiler


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoiler: ..a few more things..




My car.





My shoe.





My DS.





Orc's shirt he designed for me (did it ever get printed?)


----------



## murkurie (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoiler: My stuff..




The truck I'm restoring 






My dog





My Desk


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 18, 2010)

Time capsule member iY reporting in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some things i am going for
I like pie
I'm pretty sure pie likes me
I want to get a degree in design
I want to drink 2 litres of milk in a minute


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 19, 2010)

Countdown Timer



:3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 4, 2012)

Due to my impatience the END OF THE WORLD, please reopen in December 2012


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2012)

It didn't end on the day the Mayan calendar suggests. Before or after, I can't tell. It's a fixed point which I can't lock onto.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 5, 2012)

You don't think people are going to believe you, do you?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You don't think people are going to believe you, do you?


Not for a second.

Also, now you've moved up the ETO, tj's timer needs to be recalibrated. D:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 5, 2012)

I wasn't going to bug him with that.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think people are going to believe you, do you?
> ...


Fixed it with my 1337 haxx0r skills.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2012)

We should open it on the 22nd.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2012)

Necrobump from Hell!
Happy Krampus Night!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 6, 2012)

Awful, just awful. I'm not in this at all!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2012)

But you're in it now, so that makes it 200% better.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

This time capsule was made before my account was. But this post has been made after!

P.S: Came here from the shoutbox.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet~
I claimed my spot <3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2012)

Allright, I'm good at bumping and spamming so let the first person to bump in 2015!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2012)

I am posting this from 2015, but I went and changed the server's current time so that it would look like I posted this on December 6th 2012 at 5:01PM GMT-5


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe in 5 years I'll be more well known on this forum and we'll look back and be like "heh, remember when no one knew who Bobbyloujo was?". Or maybe I'll get off GBAtemp and actually do something productive with my life.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Or maybe I'll get off GBAtemp and actually do something productive with my life.


 
That's what they all say...


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 7, 2012)

Gbatemp is my social network. I spend all day whoring for the Likes I don't get in real life ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Here's my contribution.
> 
> -snip-


Edit: Nevermind, thought it was _that other one._


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 7, 2012)

thats how dragonball should be done ^^

also, im in the capsule


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2012)

It's 2015 already? Time flies


The Catboy said:


> It was a boy


Ah, the good old days. Back when I was concerned about being mistaken for a girl. That seems to have changed quite a bit.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, let's go back 5 years ago!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Well, let's go back 5 years ago!


Sure:


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> *snip*


 
He said 5 years, not the Dark Ages!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> He said 5 years, not the Dark Ages!


THIS is the dark ages:


----------



## Janthran (Dec 11, 2012)

May as well start a Time Capsule 2012, right?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2012)

Janthran said:


> May as well start a Time Capsule 201_*3*_, right?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> May as well start a Time Capsule 201*3*, right?


No, we'll all be dead by then.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> No, we'll all be dead by then.


 
LOL, you think the world will end?
Oh, I'll start a thread on the 23rd and say: I TOLD YOU SO! Anyone wanna join me?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> LOL, you think the world will end?
> Oh, I'll start a thread on the 23rd and say: I TOLD YOU SO! Anyone wanna join me?


No, I don't. Hence the .


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> He said 5 years, not the Dark Ages!


 
Alright, you and NES SNES got the dark ages wrong!






Now THIS is the Dark Ages!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 11, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Alright, you and NES SNES got the dark ages wrong!
> *snip*
> Now THIS is the Dark Ages!


 
Are you sure? This looks pretty close:


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N6 said:


> Are you sure? This looks pretty close:
> *snip*


 
What about:


----------



## Arras (Dec 12, 2012)

Time capsule? Found this link today, might as well post it here.
http://www.retronaut.com/


----------



## Flame (Dec 12, 2012)

Flame, if your still a bum and not finished your masters , when this is dumped, at least have a decent collection of games on steam.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I am posting this from 2015, but I went and changed the server's current time so that it would look like I posted this on December 6th 2012 at 5:01PM GMT-5


No you're not. I'd've been able to detect the anomalous temporal signatures if you were.

Ah, I remember when I made this thread. And look, I was right about what I said in February.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2012)

To think that Densetsu's unintentional creation of a causality loop was what made this capsule happen.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-staff-changes-2012.328199/page-6#post-4250165


----------



## Sop (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, I want this world to remember the greatness of the one they call Sop.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 8, 2013)

Sop said:


> OK, I want this world to remember the greatness of the one they call Sop.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Not funny -_-


----------



## Sop (Mar 9, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Not funny -_-


Wasn't meant to be funny...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 9, 2013)

Sop said:


> Wasn't meant to be funny...


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 9, 2013)

obligatory post to stave away the lonely nights in the future Where I think I was never a part of anything.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2013)

​​​YOLO​​​​​​


----------



## alidsl (May 28, 2016)

Woah bros


----------



## keven3477 (May 28, 2016)

Looks like 1 more year passed than intended.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

Blazikun said:


> i'm part of the capsule, too! again! i want to see how the temp is in 5 years time. it's best to request a thread lock...
> 
> ps. the
> 
> ...


Is that the one with the animated eyebrows? I've been looking at it for 10 minutes now but I can't tell whether it is or not, all I can see is the white pixels surrounding it like GIFs that were supposed to be transparent. If it is the animated one, then I guess you were right.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

XD I wonder if I will still be the feels in 5 years.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Looks like 1 more year passed than intended.


It was actually opened a couple of years too early.

You can thank @Vulpes Abnocto for that.


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2018)

Flame said:


> Flame, if your still a bum and not finished your masters , when this is dumped, at least have a decent collection of games on steam.



I Win.

i have a decent collection of games on steam.


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 6, 2021)

11 years yey, we should do this again...


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello to my future self!!
Wheatley Crab Rocks: 

Also let's celebrate 2 years with my current GF 
Bitcoin will be 1M in 10 years.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> In 5 years, I want the cat boy to be remembered


You're a demon now and only a handful of people remember Miko


Maplemage said:


> As a girl?


Good news, you were mostly right


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 6, 2021)

helo


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> You're a demon now and only a handful of people remember Miko
> 
> Good news, you were mostly right


Future future me, you are The Catboy again, you’re welcome


----------

